

Show HN: My first technical manual. - thangalin
http://www.whitemagicsoftware.com/books/indispensable/

======
thangalin
Today I made my first sale of my first technical manual and I wanted to share
the news!

I chose FastSpring as the vending machine because of Hacker News. I included
many details about the book, along with a sample chapter, because of Hacker
News. I received such good advice from you that I could not help but share and
give my thanks.

As a small token of appreciation, I would be delighted to answer any questions
you may have about the entire process, from inception to first book sale.

Thank you!

*Edit: For those who are interested in reports, part of the book describes an open source report integration framework. The idea is to write applications such that they can use reports without being tied to a specific reporting tool implementation.

<http://www.whitemagicsoftware.com/software/java/rif/>

<http://www.whitemagicsoftware.com/software/java/rif/api/>

Chapter 15 of the book (also free) describes how the implementation works.

[http://www.whitemagicsoftware.com/books/indispensable/sample...](http://www.whitemagicsoftware.com/books/indispensable/sample_chapter.pdf)

------
ashishg
Congrats!

~~~
thangalin
Thanks, Ashish. (I was visiting Vancouver last weekend; I am from Victoria.)

